# ** Urgent ** Castaic, CA Pigeons Need Homes NOW!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was contacted by the Castaic facility for Los Angeles County Animal
Control earlier today regarding 66 pigeons that need to find homes very
quickly. The facilities at the shelter are not geared for birds of any type,
and the pigeons are currently housed in a chicken coop. There were
originally 70 pigeons, but four escaped from the coop and returned home.
I do not know if these four will be brought back to the shelter at this point
or not.

These birds were relinquished by the owner due to complaints from 
neighbors about the birds being let out to fly but then loitering on
neighboring property and making a mess instead of trapping back 
into their loft in a timely manner.

Animal control tells me that the birds are not banded, and that may
or may not be the case as I am not entirely sure they understood
what I was asking when I requested that they check to see if any
of the birds had bands and to tell me what the letters and numbers
on any bands were.

To make this long story very short, these birds need to find homes
or they will face euthanasia within a short time frame. I suspect
we might be able to get 72 hours to get all of them out.

Anyone willing and able to adopt should contact the shelter directly
at (661) 257-3191. This is the Castaic CA shelter located at 31044
Charlie Canyon Road, Castaic CA 91384. The shelter hours are
9 AM to 4 PM Monday through Saturday. Due to a road being
washed out, you must access the shelter through the jail complex.
No case # or bird ID #'s are needed, and there are no adoption fees
for these birds. It is not necessary to call ahead, but you must 
bring your own containers for transporting the birds.

Thank you for any assistance in this matter. If you are adopting,
please post to me ([email protected]) or to the list so I
can monitor the status. If all birds are not adopted when we have
run out of time, I will have to make arrangements to get the birds
and place them with my rescue partner while we continue to look
for homes.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*pigeons*

hi terry, it's a shame there so far away or id go and pick them up all of them


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Robby said:


> hi terry, it's a shame there so far away or id go and pick them up all of them


Thanks Robby! If we aren't able to place them all locally, I may be asking you to accept some by shipment. I'll keep everyone posted.

Terry


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*pigeons*

Hi Terry not a problem just let me know which ever way u make out ill take what ever u cant find homes for thanx yours in the sport ROBBY


----------

